# Belt #'s



## Blaze 49 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a sears 10 xl ser.#9283 How can I find out what year this tractor was made? Also, the belts for the starter and the mower deck are all shot and are automotive belts that I would say somebody guessed at. They slip and the mower won't even turn anymore. Can anyone help me with the correct numbers for these belts?
Thanks in advance, Blaze 49


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Try here...

Free Sears Tractor Manuals

Welcome to the forum...


----------

